# Royal Blue Superdelta x Royal Blue Superdelta (siblings)



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Male: masked royal blue superdelta, age 5 months (2 months in the picture), bred by me. Spawn log here.









Female: royal blue superdelta, age 5 months, bred by me (his sister).









Spawned 11 May 2016. Some eggs guarding.









Fry hatched on lucky Friday 13 of May.










Age: 0 days. 

Better fry view.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats!
He really has nice even length to all his fins, pretty pair.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

fry number seems to be good, crossing finger for this


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, this is a home run. 

Still age zero days, but I cannot refrain myself posting pics of this beautiful nest.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 1 day.

14 of May 2016, they left the nest. Male is discharged.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I just love Royal blue Bettas, Don't ask why I just do.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Nobody will ask you, because everybody know why. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

A nice sized batch you got there! Congrats! :-D


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Doh! You have free swimming eyes!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes I do. 

Age: 2 days.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice! they gonna grow fast


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Parents and siblings are on the fragile side of things, but I'm pretty sure they will color up fast. 

Age: 3 days.

Orange, my all time favorite color for bellies.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 4 days.









Fry everywhere.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 5 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 6 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 1 week.

















The grandmother of those fry was a non red, so I expect ~25% of the fry to show yellow instead of red. Marble is also possible, again, the grandmother's treat. The metallic heritage should be lost, in theory. Here's the granny.









Also, I expect 50% royal blue, 25% steel blue and 25% turquoise. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 8 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 9 days.

First blue.









They.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 10 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 11 days.









Unfortunately I'm having some personal issues and I don't have time to care for them properly. You can see the dirty tank. Also, artemia eggs hatching rate plummeted, that's why everthing is brown in there, egg shells everywhere because I'm trying to squeeze some alive BBS to feed them and I'm always behind theirs needs.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 12 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 13 days.

A turquoise (metallic?) one.










A royal blue one.









A steel blue one.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 2 weeks.

I find the steel blue fry funny, I have never had one.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 15 days.

Selling all the adults has its merits. Now I have enough plants for a jungle.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 16 days.









A crooked spine.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 17 days.


















First day of frozen food feeding. Glad to slowly phase out the live BBS feeding.

















Full belies. From now on they will start to gather at the feeding spot.


----------



## Catthebetta (Apr 17, 2015)

They're beautiful. I still want to know your secret, your fry always grow SO fast...


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you, Catthebetta. I sometimes think about what others are doing different, because I'm not doing anything special, or so I think. I do think that it is beneficial for the hobbyist to see colors in a matter of days from the free swimming stage and to have grown ups in a matter of weeks and I want them to grow fry fast if they want it so. Here is a link with my ways, but I guess they can be summed up to "do anything so the fry eat like there is no tomorrow": http://www.bettafish.com/148-betta-spawn-logs/653170-red-hm-x-red-pk-11.html

Now the fry are eating frozen food and they seem to gain in mass fast. Good thing is that there are no obvious runts, meaning little ones, and all of them can eat adult's food. I'll update with pictures tomorrow, now I'm in real time again.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 18 days.

Bon appétit!









Steel guy. No red showing, probably he is a non red.









The usual suspects.

























Dinner time.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 19 days.

A royal blue fry showing no sign of red.









This one is a bit metallic of just more turquoise.









No artemia can escape those big raptor eyes.









A steel blue with lots of red wash.









Fry feasting.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 20 days.

I have my fair share of royal blues.









General view.

















From above.









Solo boy.









Preparing the next trick. Filter on.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 12, 2016)

Your growth rate is killing me....:crying::crying::crying::crying::grin2:


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

x 2 

Age: 3 weeks.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 22 days.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 23 days.










First one out.









The rest.

















Dirty old home.









82.

















First males.

















Plants.









Fishes.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 24 days.

























Steel grey, probably non-red, I would say male.









Royal blue, probably a girl.









A certain male.

















A girl above.









Two runty males.









Steel girl.









Another girl.









Feeding.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 25 days.


















No mask for him.









A boy is gotta eat.









Only royals allowed in this pic.









A non red boy.









An upset girl. Dear, stress stripes are different from breeding stripes, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

gorgeous blue dcg, and its nice to see so many males in this spawn, especially on HM spawn, my last HM spawn gives me all females!! hahaha


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

This is really great! I have a royal blue masked crowntail male myself and I hope to breed him eventually.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Liam, the parents come from a ~85% male spawn, and I see it runs further in the family. The other spawns with the same male, as small as they are, produced 100% males.  In think it must be genetic, not environmental, because last spring, using same equipment and same care, I've got ~100 fry all females except for 4 males.  Please report back with with your findings when you breed a girl from your 100% female HM spawn.

GemBetta96, matting two royals calls for a diversity of colors, because will get royals, steel blues and turquoises.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 26 days.










Meat eaters seen from above.









Turquoise boy.

























Royals.

















Steels. An angry fry.

















All.


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, my female CT isn't royal blue, she changes colors in the light in a metallic sort of way, emerald green to blue, to almost a purple. I'm almost leaning toward breeding her with my VT because he also changes colors in the light. His fins are an orange color, almost cellophane with turquoise tips. And his body is pinkish, and reflects turquoise. With a semI opaque mask. He's a really pretty fish. I found him at walmart and had to have him. I also found my VT male at walmart and he reminded me so much of a betta I had when I was little who lived for probably 5 years. When I'd change his water he'd let me scoop him up in my hand. But anyhow. The female I found at petsmart. I've been naming them all after gemstones hence my name haha. So far it's Sapphire II, Opal, and Alexandrite.

I did read online that the VT gene is dominant over the CT. But I think it would almost be worth it, given they both reflect different colors in the light. I just moved their tanks next to each other, I read that you can i forget the word. But I guess like quicken her readiness to breed by putting her tank insight of a males. And wow. She had a much better reaction to my Opal, than she did to my Sapphire. They both ran against the glass and flared up at each other. She pretty well ignored Sapphire. 

Sorry for the length of my reply. I don't really have anyone to talk to about my fish.

Edit: how long can you keep Fry together like that? They're all turning out really nicely!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

I only take out the males and leave the females together. I take the males out when they start fighting and nipping chunks of each others fins. That's usually around 5 weeks of age, but your mileage may vary, depending how fast the fry grow.


----------



## GemBetta96 (Jun 9, 2016)

That'd be really difficult if you had like a hundred males


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 27 days.

Checking my finger.









up left - red washed royal, down left - non red royal, up right - red washed turquoise, down right - non red turquoise









Solo fry


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Age: 4 weeks.

No fry.









Free fry.


----------

